# Lone Wolf's prototype compensator for Glocks!



## Grenadier (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks beautiful:

http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=717592

If they really can do it for $50, then I'll be as happy as a hog in a mud waller.


----------

